# Hemroids???



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Any advice for reducing swelling of severe hemroids? They are rock hard and very very enlarged (sticking way out.)

I really really need to get the swelling down, is there anything that can be done besides Tucks pads ond PrepH? They both help take a wee bit of the edge off, but do nothing for the severe swelling. Any herbs to put in a bath water? Can't use anything that would burn (like Epsom Salt) due to a vaginal tear.

It's day 3 after the birth and there is no improvement. They were bleeding quite a bit, but that has since stopped, thank goodness. How long will this last? Does anybody know?

ANY advice is SO appreciated. Getting around is a real challenge and it is interfering with breastfeeding due to limited positions.

Thanks guys!


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

Send someone to the pharmacy to get you a rubber "doughnut" pillow. You can sit on that to nurse or nurse laying down. Mine went away completely after a month or so - and I was so worried that they wouldn't. Eat lots of fiber so you don't get at all constipated. I used the tucks and Prep H - they helped some. I also had a bath soak that I got from the health food coop - Mommy's Soothing Soak, or something like that. Drink lots of liquids.

Hang in there. Hope things feel better soon.


----------



## nonconformnmom (May 24, 2005)

I tried this and it worked for me. It sounds really crazy, though, so brace yourself ...









Get a raw potato (preferably one that has been refrigerated), any kind, slice off a small chunk and grate it. Then wrap up a small handful of the grated raw potato, the juicier, the better. Put the poultice inside your underwear position over the area that is giving you the most pain. Wear it there for an hour or so. I noticed my 'roids significantly decreased in size after just one application! Keep doing it throughout the day as needed.

It doesn't work for everyone, or for every 'roid; but what can you lose for trying? Just make sure no one sees you doing it.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

I posted the exact same question after the birth of my baby:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...ht=hemorrhoids

The soaking and the hamamelis (sp?) really, really worked. I sympathize. It's SO tough taking care a new baby when you can't sit.

Mine went away after a month or so. Good luck.


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

what worked for me was one piece of ice in a baggie with a tucks pads on the outside so that the tucks pad is what makes contact with the hemmorroids and the ice cools them down. repeat that several times a day and in between put preparation-h type cream on them. it takes a while for them to completely disappear...but as pp said...loads of fiber and water will help!


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Oh, thanks SO SO much for the advice!!!!!

Going to go try all the tips out now, any tiny bit of help counts, so I can sit to nurse and so the pain is at the very least tolerable.

*waddles away from computer*


----------



## nmm2112 (Sep 6, 2003)

I soooo feel your pain!!!
Hopefully the potatoe trick will work!

I got super desperate and had my Dr. write a cortisone prescription -- ahhhh the relief was so wonderful! I would have tried just about anything!


----------



## angington (Aug 14, 2005)

Use a stool softener and a numbing ointment like dibucaine or Hemorid. The numbing stuff will give you instant relief, at least for a little while.


----------



## Emilie (Dec 23, 2003)

oh the potato idea! So much better- my midwife told me to cut a potato the size of a french frie- put olive oil on it and insert. I have not yet tried this-
I may try the other`
Thanks!
Emilie


----------



## UmmBnB (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh man! My heart goes out to you. I had the biggest rhoid after my ds's birth. I used some mexican herb which my mw swore by...didn't do a damn thing. What worked best was Prep H, cold cold sitz baths, daily enemas to keep me from getting constipated and time. I found the donut pillow aggravating as it kind of stretched my butt out - sorry for the tmi there but hey we are talking rhoids after all


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. I can now walk without feeling like I am going to cry. They were SO bad, and the one thing out of all the above that worked was the RX strength cortisone creame. I also took at least 2/3 warm baths a day.

I still have them, and think it will be a long while til they go away, but at least for now the worst part of pain has subsided. Thanks for all the advice girls!


----------



## Rebbeca P (Feb 5, 2007)

I feel like I won't survive!

I am 15 wks pregnant and am suffering extreme pain from my hemorrhoids!
In the past, I've delivered 5 babies naturally without any pain treatments, yet nothing was ever as bad as the Hemerrhoids I have now!!

I will try the grated potatoes, I know that it does magic on a burn, (If while working in the kitchen, you get a burn, take a slice of a fresh potato and place directly over the burn, leave on for a couple of minutes. Repeat if needed) but now I'll try it on the Hemorrhoids and let you know!


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

There's an acupucture treatment that works _amazingly_ well. I'd reccomend seeing an acupucturist. Instant relief.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I always did sitz baths with vinegar. But yes, I totally feel your pain too. After dd's birth... yowch. And now I'm pregnant again and I have a feeling I'm getting some growth down there again.







:


----------



## zek_grrl (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sevenkids* 
There's an acupucture treatment that works _amazingly_ well. I'd reccomend seeing an acupucturist. Instant relief.









: Please please find an acupuncturist - I would highly recommend it!


----------



## WNB (Apr 29, 2006)

Drink water, water, water, and more water. (Goal = very soft stools). I've always had them, but they got worse during pregnancy. (To the point that the docs and nurses at delivery were like, "oh wow, we'll give you something for those!" HA - they didn't really bother me, just made it hard to clean up.)

Anyway - a lot of water has helped me a lot more than medicine or topical treatment. They are almost gone, which, again, is significant as I am pretty sure I've had hemorrhoids for _years_ and years, without pregnancy.


----------

